# Advice please



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

I am considering buying a panel van. We currently have a Hymer 544 kept in storage.

Ideally I woul like a van that serves as a 'car' as well. It must be no longer than 5m.

We have one child (9) so need at least 3 berth. Also require a toilet and as we go away in winter a fairly decent heater.

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Might not be able to help much but here is a bump for you post, which was sliding away from the public gaze.

Good luck

Ca


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

You may already have looked, but just in case you haven't there are 13 reviews in the data base on this forum.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=list_revs&cid=17

Hope I have linked it right! Wobby


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you had a look at the East Neuk swb Fifer?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi 504329lt
We have a VW T5 which is our only vehicle. It has 2 large individual seats in the back which convert to 2 single beds or to a kingsize double, though it's a bit awkward to make up the double. Two children have slept in the upstairs bed and loved it, though two adults would be cramped.
The toilet is a flush porta potti and stores in a cupboard at the back. It is fine though we only use it when there isn't an alternative, or if it's very wet and cold at night.
The heating is Webasto diesel, it is efficient and we would be cold without it because the raising part of the roof is not insulated, though the solid part is. We are however working on ways to insulate the whole raising roof when needed. Cooking is good, we have three burners and a warming oven/grill and a decent size sink. We cook proper meals in the camper with no trouble, there isn't masses of work surface but it's easy to put a chopping board over the sink.
If you would like any further info please let me know,
lala


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

504329lt said:


> It must be no longer than 5m........
> so need at least 3 berth.


Wow, that is a challenging combination. Neither of these meet it, but it gives you a feel for the art of the possible:
Under 5m but 2 berth:
http://www.romahome.com/Brochures/R30_Spec_Sheet.pdf
3/4 berth but 5.9m:
http://www.romahome.com/Brochures/R40_tech_spec.pdf

Dave


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hymer C494 ?

Not a panel van but Under 5m, I guess height might be an issue though...


----------

